# Marx Steam Locomotive 1666 (Smoker) & a Rare Coal Dumper



## FlintNodule (Feb 25, 2012)

Hello everyone. My still camera being broken I can only take video & show my trains that way. I hope it's OK with everyone. This is video of my Marx 1666 Smoking Loco. It's pulling an all four wheeled train of cars, with highlights on the Crane car & the super rare mini NYC coal dumper. Thanks to all of the Marx fans on the board. I hope you enjoy this video.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I love the Marx stuff! I have a 1666 with smoke and its almost outragous! Hope to see more of ya Marx stuff!


----------



## FlintNodule (Feb 25, 2012)

GREAT! Glad you like it... Thank you!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice. :thumbsup:

It takes a while to start smoking huh?


----------



## FlintNodule (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Big Ed!  I know they are not fancy, but they are fun.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

FlintNodule said:


> Thanks Big Ed!  I know they are not fancy, but they are fun.


How come it takes so long to blow the smoke?
Is that normal?
Have you ever cleaned the smoke unit?
I never worked on those so maybe it is normal.

I do have a few Marx rolling stock but no engines.


----------



## FlintNodule (Feb 25, 2012)

It just got back from getting cleaned out. It's smoking as heavy as it gets. Can't understand it. I use MTH Proto Smoke. I guess that's a good brand? I was told to try it. It's not smoking the way she used to. It use to fill the room with smoke. So I'm not happy with the repair mans results. Maybe it's seen it's better days Ed. Five drops is good for about two minutes or so. Ho hum... I hate to keep feeding the fluid If it's not going to burn it. Don't want a mess on my hands!


----------



## dbyll (Oct 22, 2011)

Try 2 or 3 drops of smoke. That seems to work better on my lionel post war loco's.


----------



## FlintNodule (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you! I am using way too much!!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

For you tube you just insert the url between the yt bracketts and delete the begining until you reach the serial number. That number is all you need.

Great Video!


----------



## FlintNodule (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you T-Man! That's what I wanted to do all along! Your very kind.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Flint,

The Marx set looks great ... excellent condition. Thanks for sharing!

TJ


----------



## FlintNodule (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you TJ!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I wonder if Marx ever used the pellets?

I like the pellets better then liquid, are you sure it is a liquid burning smoke unit?

Most the time, at least on my Lionel's it takes some running to get them to push out good smoke. You got to get them hot.


----------



## FlintNodule (Feb 25, 2012)

Ed, I'm not sure... I wish it did use them, the liquid is so messy. I had a overfill issue last night... Fluid all over the loco.. I'm sick.. Hope it will be OK... Dog gone it. Rookie mistake! UGH! Cleaning it now. sigh..... It's not in the motor, thank goodness.


----------



## FlintNodule (Feb 25, 2012)

Here is another video of some of my four wheeled rolling stock. With highlights on the Wrecker & Coal Dumper. Thanks for watching. Thanks to T-Man for showing me how to post my videos.


----------



## steam chaser (Feb 21, 2011)

FlintNodule said:


> Thanks Big Ed!  I know they are not fancy, but they are fun.




Nice set,while fancy they may not be,I love marx trains and accessories.I have several in my collection,along with lionel.I agree with you in that I like the noise the four wheelers make.I have the tin litho and plastic.There a wonderful train for any train enthusiast's collection.very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## FlintNodule (Feb 25, 2012)

I agree Steam Chaser. I am about to buy my first Lionel train set, so now I'll know the difference in Marx & Lionel. I'm really happy with my Marx trains. Finding the coal dumper was just luck, they are very hard to find in good shape. I'll always have Marx in my stable. They are so colorful. Thank you for watching!


----------



## Handyandy (Feb 14, 2012)

All the Marx locos are liquid smokers, no pills please. I use about 5 drops of JT's MegaSteam in my 1666 and 666's and in just a few seconds they are smoking very well. Haven't tried MTH, but the MegaSteam is a lot better than Lionel fluid in my Marx smokers. Probably won't be trying anything else now.
After running Marx locos almost all the time, I get frustrated with Lionel and those crazy three position E-units.


----------



## FlintNodule (Feb 25, 2012)

I've seen Mega Steam. I'm going to get a bottle. Thanks Andy!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If you don't like the smell of the fluid, try the JT's MegaSteam NADA scent, it's almost not there.


----------



## FlintNodule (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks John! I'll try that fluid. Everyone is so helpful!


----------



## infernisdiem (Nov 12, 2011)

I have 2 marx 1666 engines, just wondering if you had issues with is slowing down after running for about 20 minutes...


----------



## FlintNodule (Feb 25, 2012)

My 1666 slows down after about five minutes, then I have to juice her. It's a rock & roller. Does your smoke very heavy? I want another 1666 & a 666. I just missed getting a near mint 666. Do you have any four wheeled rolling stock? Welcome to the board by the way!


----------



## infernisdiem (Nov 12, 2011)

i have two 1666's one is missing the back truck, and the smoker on it was missing the (for lack of better words) pump to make it puff, so i tried to modify it to just smoke heavly (now dubbed my experimental train) and the one that i haven't tinkered with yet smokes pretty well for only a few seconds before it uses up its oil. as for the four wheeled rolling stock... not exactly sure what that means, but winging it, all my rolling stock that came with it has a total of 8 wheels, 4 on the front truck and 4 on the back. I found with my layout that I have, after about 5-10 minutes of running with just one source to the track it tends to lag at the opposite end, so i split the main wire running from the transformer and soldered a line to the opposite end. That keeps it running pretty smooth at half power. If you really want to see it fly, set up a decent amount of straight track with soft bumpers at the ends, and connect 2 transformers together (track to positive on transformer 1, negative to positive on transformer 2, and neative to track from transformer 2) set the power to very low, and your train will travel faster than you have seen it without a load on max setting


----------



## lionellines (May 18, 2011)

I have a Marx 1666 that was never an impressive smoker. I put some pink fiberglass insulation inside the smoke unit and then added some smoke fluid. It smokes incredibly well now.

I've tried all different types of smoke fluid from JT's to Williams, etc., but the best by far for producing volumes of smoke is Lionel's new premium smoke fluid.


----------

